# Your good thoughts are requested for...



## BeaBea (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm a bit hesitant about posting this one but - how does anyone feel about a thread where we can all list the names of the people we'd welcome prayers/good wishes/positive thoughts for? I love reading peoples blogs and learning what goes in their lives and I love getting the chance to direct some positive energy out there because it makes me feel like part of the huge Dimensions family. 

But, I'm starting to feel traumatized if I'm slow reading a blog and discover that good thoughts are needed and I'm too late. I'd hate for anyone to ever think 'well dammit, she sent good wishes to X when she wanted them and then ignored me' when the simple truth is that I'm rubbish at keeping up with everything. Also, I'm obviously not saying dont also post the detailed stuff in your blog.

Anyway, I think i've rambled enough, so I'll start the thread so we can see if it works.

Tracey xx


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 29, 2007)

For my Grandmother, Muriel Ellen - who is 88 and just out of hospital for the third time this year. She's an amazing lady and she's feeling very low at the moment.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2007)

Bea..this is a great idea! So much can get lost, and then folks can start thinking some do not care, which is usually so very not true.



Here is a smile for your Grandmother...I love old women.*S*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor grandma. You've got mine, Bea.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 29, 2007)

I love this idea, Tracey. I miss so much that's written in the blogs.

Good thoughts and prayers to your gram.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jun 30, 2007)

prayers given and good thoughts sent...hugs Tracey...Dianna


----------



## wistful (Jun 30, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> For my Grandmother, Muriel Ellen - who is 88 and just out of hospital for the third time this year. She's an amazing lady and she's feeling very low at the moment.




Tracey,I think this is a fantastic idea!! So often I end up missing things and I then feel terrible about not being able to reply.I'm sending positive energy to both you and your grandmother.I know how important a role a grandmother can play in ones life and I hope that she starts feeling better very,very soon.Here's to Muriel Ellen!
Liz


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 30, 2007)

I think this is a fabulous idea for a thread...I miss things almost always the first time around, for one, plus (from my POV) I find it somehow nicer to have these things all kinda in one place rather than sad threads of temporary import...something about all that good will in one place seems nicer. 

For Muriel Ellen--


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 6, 2007)

This isn't exactly a conventional "good thoughts" request, but I'm going to ask anyway. I can't go into too much detail, but my middle son, Zack, who will be 20 in August, is making some pretty bad life choices right now...some of them harmful. It's tearing me up that I can't be there to talk with him, and I have no way of reaching him. I'd like to ask for prayers/good thoughts/whatever you do that he'll see a different path and find the bravery to actually follow it. He's such a smart guy...has so much going for him...but he's floundering right now and I'm powerless to do anything but hope.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 6, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> This isn't exactly a conventional "good thoughts" request, but I'm going to ask anyway. I can't go into too much detail, but my middle son, Zack, who will be 20 in August, is making some pretty bad life choices right now...some of them harmful. It's tearing me up that I can't be there to talk with him, and I have no way of reaching him. I'd like to ask for prayers/good thoughts/whatever you do that he'll see a different path and find the bravery to actually follow it. He's such a smart guy...has so much going for him...but he's floundering right now and I'm powerless to do anything but hope.



Good thoughts for your Zack, that he'll regain his footing ASAP, and hugs for my sweet JoyJoy. :wubu:


----------



## Risible (Jul 6, 2007)

Tracey, this thread is a great idea - a AAA rating in my book! 

I hope your gramma is feeling better; best wishes for her improved health.

Joy, I'm sorry to hear about Zack. I pray that he gets through his current bad season without too many scars, and finds another path that you both can live with.


----------



## butch (Jul 7, 2007)

Joy,

I don't know if this will be a comfort, but it sounds like your son may be going through some of the things my brother did, and my brother eventually turned things around in his life without too much lingering trouble.

While I hope things with your son never get to this point, at one time my brother was a homeless drug addict, and hadn't been in touch with anyone in the family for 5 years, but he was able to get past all that. So, I hope that your son doesn't have the troubles my brother did, and that he can work his way through what is going on in his life right now. As long as he knows you're there for him, he'll be OK. I will be wishing good thoughts for both of you.


----------



## wistful (Jul 7, 2007)

Joy I'm sending good thoughts to both you and your son! I hope that whatever he is going through passes quickly.Take care of yourself.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 14, 2007)

One of my niece's friends, a former sometimes student of mine, is on life support due to alcohol poisoning, possibly combined with diet pills.

I'm fortunate that my niece is an athlete, so she was home early last night as she had a game this morning. However, a bunch of her friends were out drinking last night. They're going into 10th grade this fall.

So, prayers and wishes, obviously, for Amber, for her health and well-being. But also prayers and wishes for these young girls who shouldn't be destroying their bodies like this and for strength for those who are trying to resist the temptation to go along with the crowd.


----------



## Risible (Jul 14, 2007)

missaf said:


> Your good thoughts are requested for my foster dad, Al. Without too much detail he felt led spiritually to make a stand for something important to our familly and some dick-wad in power is claiming a conspiracy against his already tenuous position as pastor, and is focusing his guns on my family. It's going to be a long day of elder meetings at the church for him and lots of worry and prayer from the rest of us.



Missaf, Prayers for Al are on their way (although belatedly - sorry!). I hope things have resolved?



Sweet Tooth said:


> One of my niece's friends, a former sometimes student of mine, is on life support due to alcohol poisoning, possibly combined with diet pills.
> 
> I'm fortunate that my niece is an athlete, so she was home early last night as she had a game this morning. However, a bunch of her friends were out drinking last night. They're going into 10th grade this fall.
> 
> So, prayers and wishes, obviously, for Amber, for her health and well-being. But also prayers and wishes for these young girls who shouldn't be destroying their bodies like this and for strength for those who are trying to resist the temptation to go along with the crowd.




Tenth grade! How sad. Prayers for Amber, Sweetie.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2007)

Here are some prayers for Tracey's Grandmother, for JoyJoy's Zack, for Missa's foster Dad, and for Amber.

(((Warm wishes and hugs!)))


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

My SIL Julie has just gone into labor, with her 2nd.


----------



## Risible (Jul 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> My SIL Julie has just gone into labor, with her 2nd.



Blessed event! Good wishes being sent Julie's way for an easy labor and delivery of a very healthy infant!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 14, 2007)

Risible said:


> Blessed event! Good wishes being sent Julie's way for an easy labor and delivery of a very healthy infant!



Perfectly said. Yay Julie!


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 14, 2007)

good wishes and good karma to all those that need it...


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 15, 2007)

My best wishes to everyone mentioned here. I'm so glad we have this thread...I hope more people will begin using it. Thanks, Tracey, for starting it!


Zack is doing better. It seems a lot of what was going on was in defiance of his father, with whom he has a very stormy relationship, thanks to his father's wife in many ways. Zack has now moved to another small city about 30 miles from where his father lives and has a new job and seems to be doing well. I talk with him often, and it seems the concerns his father voiced to me about his activities were blown well out of proportion...not surprising at all. He and his father have not made peace, but I'm confident that will happen eventually. Zack's just feeling a need to prove some things to his father (and his step-mother). We had a talk about that need, and being his own person, etc...he's going to be fine. Thank you to everyone for your kindnesses. :wubu:


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 15, 2007)

Thats lovely JoyJoy. I guess the Father/Son thing can be as tough as the Mother/Daughter thing sometimes. I'm glad he's on the right road 

Tracey xx


----------



## Friday (Jul 15, 2007)

Just found this. Good vibes and positive thoughts coming out to all of your friends and loved ones.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 18, 2007)

I just wanted to let anyone who was praying for her know that Amber is off life support and home now, but she's having some residual problems with her brain function and speech. I'm not sure all the details, but please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 18, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I just wanted to let anyone who was praying for her know that Amber is off life support and home now, but she's having some residual problems with her brain function and speech. I'm not sure all the details, but please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.



Sweet Tooth, thats good news, I hope her recovery continues though. So sad that such a young life has been affected in this way. I hope she makes it through - and that hopefully her troubles will make a few other girls think twice too.

Tracey xx


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 19, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I just wanted to let anyone who was praying for her know that Amber is off life support and home now, but she's having some residual problems with her brain function and speech. I'm not sure all the details, but please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.



We've got her, ST. **Amber**


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 20, 2007)

Heya Everyone,

My fella, Joe, could use some well-wishes. I coerced him into a doctor's appointment this evening for this cough he's had... turns out it's pneumonia. He's home and all, with a pocket of antibiotics and the instructions that if it gets worse he's to go back to the walk-in, or get to the ER. So, I'm worried (naturally) and would feel better with all of you in on it. Thanks, my friends!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Heya Everyone,
> 
> My fella, Joe, could use some well-wishes. I coerced him into a doctor's appointment this evening for this cough he's had... turns out it's pneumonia. He's home and all, with a pocket of antibiotics and the instructions that if it gets worse he's to go back to the walk-in, or get to the ER. So, I'm worried (naturally) and would feel better with all of you in on it. Thanks, my friends!




You got it, honey.... worried? Check.

Keep us updated, hopefully nothing a few days of meds won't start to help.


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> My fella, Joe, could use some well-wishes.



Sending some love his way - and some for you too!
Tracey xx


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 21, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Heya Everyone,
> 
> My fella, Joe, could use some well-wishes.
> ...


Good thoughts to you and Joe!

Stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 21, 2007)

my best wishes to y'all esp. right now for Joe and the pneumonia! golly.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2007)

Best wishes to Joe, out.of.habit. 

SweetTooth, I'm glad Amber is doing better.


----------



## butch (Jul 21, 2007)

More good wishes and prayers for those who need it. Hope your man feels better very soon, OOH!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh, you guys are the best. My heart just about fell of out my chest when I heard the doctor say that. I guess I've never heard of pneumonia much outside the context of the very young, or the very old, so I had all those scary notions in my head. He's just absolutely exhausted today, and coughing, coughing, coughing. 

Seriously, thanks for the well-wishes. You are just so supportive here. Go figure on why I tell you lot first!  Joe sends his thanks too! (He's been saying he ought to come on Dims to join in for a while now, he might introduce himself eventually!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 22, 2007)

BeaBea, this is a wonderful thread. I've offered up prayers on all mentioned in this thread. I'd like to ask that you all be thinking about me and my hubby, Mark for the next month or so. As I mentioned in my thread, we have an overabundance of feral cats and many of the kittens have a terrible disease. Mark has had to put down all those kittens and this is very depressing for him. We are at a point that we need to make a decision about the remaining cats. We've tried to find homes for some, but have had no takers. Our "mommy" cat, Marmie, is sick, been sneezing quite a bit. We were going to take her to our friend's Antique shop, but felt she needed to be with us a while longer. All of this has been stressing us out and tearing at our hearts. 
So please keep us in your thoughts as we work our way through this.

Thanks!

Ella


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2007)

You're both in my thoughts and prayers, Ella, as well as your kitties. I'm sure you're familiar with the Rainbow Bridge poem, but if not, I hope some kind soul here could post it on this thread, since it is such a moving tribute to our four-legged pals.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 22, 2007)

butch said:


> You're both in my thoughts and prayers, Ella, as well as your kitties. I'm sure you're familiar with the Rainbow Bridge poem, but if not, I hope some kind soul here could post it on this thread, since it is such a moving tribute to our four-legged pals.


 
The Rainbow Bridge​ 
Just this side of heaven is a place called *Rainbow Bridge*. When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to *Rainbow Bridge*. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food and water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. All the animals who have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor, those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. 
The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing: they miss someone very special to them who had to be left behind. They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. 
The bright eyes are intent; the eager body quivers. Suddenly it begins to break away from the group, flying over the green grass, strong legs carrying him faster and faster. *YOU have been spotted*, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face, your hands caress the beloved head and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. Then you cross the *Rainbow Bridge* together.


----------



## butch (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you, EP. I got multiple copies of that when my Katie died, and it meant so much to me. She's been in my heart a lot lately, so I personally appreciate you sharing it with us.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 22, 2007)

You and your family are definitely in my thoughts, Ella. ((((some hugs to get by on))))


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 22, 2007)

I cry each and every time I read The Rainbow Bridge.......

Good thoughts have been sent for all in this thread.


----------



## Risible (Jul 23, 2007)

OOH, I hope your fella is doing better. He'll be uncomfortable for a few days, but I'm sure he'll have no problem licking it with the antibiotics and your loving touch.

Punkin, good luck with your kitty situation. How heartbreaking for Mark; but it sounds like he did the right thing, at least he has that.

I couldn't read the Rainbow Bridge. I skimmed it and started to tear up just from that; my oldest dog is gonna be 12 in a month and he's getting on. I obsess about his passing; I don't know how I'll bear up.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 23, 2007)

Risible said:


> OOH, I hope your fella is doing better. He'll be uncomfortable for a few days, but I'm sure he'll have no problem licking it with the antibiotics and your loving touch.



Thanks Lady Risible for the positive thoughts! He seems to be on the mend, albeit incredibly slowly. I (we) appreciate your kind words!


----------



## Friday (Jul 25, 2007)

I hope everyone's loved ones, both the two legs and the four legs, are all feeling much better.

And The Rainbow Bridge? Makes me cry everytime.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd like to send employment-seizing vibes out to all of you facing/tackling job searches...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 25, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'd like to send employment-seizing vibes out to all of you facing/tackling job searches...



You're so awesome. Didja know that?


----------



## mossystate (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, while she won't know anything for over a month, when her surgery will take place, I would like to ask if some folks might send a preemptive good thought for my youngest sister, Renee. She had noticed what she figured was a fibroid tumor, but did not take action until today. In the last month she said it has grown to the size of a ' baked potato ' ( we have very similar senses of humor ). 

She is just wanting to get the surgery done and then get on to whatever needs to happen. Her attitude will help her as best it can, no matter the outcome, but, she has two little ones..a 7 year old and a 17 month old. 

I know that fibroid tumors are common..but..you know..*s*

I am a proud Auntie..have to post them...


----------



## Risible (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, the worry. The wait. I know how you feel.

Keep the thought that fibroid tumors are almost always benign in mind. I'll keep your sis in my prayers and thoughts.

Your niece and nephew are beautiful - and adorable.


----------



## Tad (Sep 5, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Ok, while she won't know anything for over a month, when her surgery will take place, I would like to ask if some folks might send a preemptive good thought for my youngest sister, Renee. She had noticed what she figured was a fibroid tumor, but did not take action until today. In the last month she said it has grown to the size of a ' baked potato ' ( we have very similar senses of humor ).
> 
> She is just wanting to get the surgery done and then get on to whatever needs to happen. Her attitude will help her as best it can, no matter the outcome, but, she has two little ones..a 7 year old and a 17 month old.
> 
> I know that fibroid tumors are common..but..you know..*s*



Good thoughts definitely sent. The waiting must be tough on her--for the surgery itself, but also no doubt wanting to not let her little ones see her worry. Hard keeping that up for a month!

-Ed


----------



## mossystate (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks*S*

Talked to her today and her doc is concerned with what he saw. Looks like they will be going in to get things out, sooner, rather than later.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 5, 2007)

(((((good thoughts, healing vibes))))))

(((hugs too)))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2007)

Prayers sent. Hope your Sis gets good news on the surgery.

~Ella


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2007)

It's very probably still benign Mossy. They wanted to (and did) remove mine within months of finding it because it's size and location were causing other problems. It was benign, just a big fat pain in the figurative ass. Good vibes going out to your sis.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, my sister had surgery this morning. Not cancer..phew...very severe endometriosis. She lost one ovary, and part of the other. They said they were shocked how agressive this was. One of the growths was the size of a small honeydew melon( a ' chocolate ' for those in the know ) I have to wait to talk to her, to get the correct/whole scoop. My brother-in-law tends to not be the best source for details..*L*

I spent last night and all of today at her house, caring for the ankle-biters. I am so relieved. This soon after my mom...well, I have been on an egde anyway, and so...yeah....*deep breath*.

Thanks for the thoughts..I told my sister, who does not understand the appeal of online communities, that I had mentioned her situation and that folks were sending good thoughts..and..she smiled.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 8, 2007)

Glad to hear this, Mo', one of my exes had severe endometriosis too - wasn't fun!


----------



## Friday (Sep 8, 2007)

Whew! Good news to hear Mossy.


----------



## Risible (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, dodged a bullet. Glad to hear it, Mossy. Here's hoping for a quick and painfree recovery!


----------



## Risible (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this latest twist, Missaf. Poor F. Take good care of him.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 8, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Well, my sister had surgery this morning.
> ...


I'm glad your sister did well, belated good thoughts to her for a good recovery.



missaf said:


> Please keep Mr. Wonderful's mom in your thoughts and prayers.
> ...


Good thoughts and prayers also to Mr. W's mom! I remember meeting him, he seems like a good guy, but it's good he as a mom that apparently kicks him in the pants on occasion.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear of Mr. W's Mom being in such awful pain. I sent a prayer out for her and the Dr.'s that will be caring for her.

~Ella


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 8, 2007)

I'll be keeping Mom Wonderful in my thoughts, Missaf. I hope they can take care of that pain very quickly, and help her heal!


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, Lord, Missa, that's awful. I know you will be there for both of them, and I wish for the best possible outcome. Poor woman.


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2007)

My brother, Andy. I don't want to get into details, but he needs all the help he can get right now. So, if you can, please pray/send good thoughts/vibes his way. 

Thanks.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers coming your way for Andy.

~Punkin


----------



## butch (Dec 29, 2007)

missaf said:


> Just an update on Mr W's mom:
> 
> She's been in the hospital for a brain infection, and in a lot of pain. She also has a yeast infection in her sinuses  I sat with her most of the day yesterday and kept her company and helped her manage her pain and read to her. She started to get some pain in her ribs so I told the nurse and they got an xray.
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, that sounds so painful for everyone involved, your friend's poor mom, so unfair. Glad you're able to be there for them, and here's wishing you all strength and love at this difficult time.


----------



## imfree (Dec 29, 2007)

In time of need, comfort and encouragement come from knowing that others have you in good thoughts and prayer. The thread is a great idea.

Romans 12:15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, and weep with those who weep.

Empathy is good.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 29, 2007)

Missa~
I'm so sorry that things aren't going well with your friend's Mom. I'll keep you all in my prayers.

~Punkin


----------



## Missy9579 (Dec 30, 2007)

If anyone has some extra good wishes/prayers for my mom.

Shes having a really really hard time ever since my brother passed away in July. There are so many unanswered questions,and she just can not find peace.

Shes had a hard time carrying on with life. Shes in a bad place financially, due to not being able to function well enough to work a job. She been sick for weeks with some nasty pneumonia/cough thing that nothing seems to be clearing up. The holidays just sank her even further it seems.

I am doing all I can, spending as much time with her as I can. I just don't know what else I can do. I feel bad, and I wish I could do more, but I a just not sure what else to do.

Thank You
Missy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 31, 2007)

Missy,
So sorry your Mom is having such a terrible time. I'm sending a prayer her way.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello all,
I just got off the phone with Mark and several friends. My cousin, Yonna (pronounced Y- ona) was hit by a car as she was exiting her car this morning. She is in emergency surgery right now with a confirmed cracked vertebra in her neck. There is double concern here because she and her husband are caretakers for my Aunt Sara.

Please send all the prayers and positive vibes you can.

Thank you,

Ella


----------



## Risible (Mar 24, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hello all,
> I just got off the phone with Mark and several friends. My cousin, Yonna (pronounced Y- ona) was hit by a car as she was exiting her car this morning. She is in emergency surgery right now with a confirmed cracked vertebra in her neck. There is double concern here because she and her husband are caretakers for my Aunt Sara.
> 
> Please send all the prayers and positive vibes you can.
> ...



I'm sorry to hear this, Ella. Please let us know how she's faring post surgery, okay?

_*sends thoughts and prayers to Yonna*_


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 24, 2008)

Ella, hope everything goes well - prayers and positive thoughts heading your way.

If people could send some to my son's Ian's dad it couldn't hurt. His mom died a few weeks ago and, as we found out on Easter, he has gone missing in action. Hasn't been home or to work in several days. He has done this once before in the 20 years I've known him - so am hoping he just needed some time to himself to deal with the emotion of losing his mom. As much as he occasionally irritates me - I only want good things for him.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 24, 2008)

Good thoughts for both of you.... please keep us updated.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks so much to everyone for the positive thoughts regarding my cousin. She is in I.C.U. at Hendrick Hospital in Abilene. She has several broken bones,as well as the cracked vertebra. Her husband is very optimistic that all will be well with her. I also learned that this accident was hit-and-run.

Ekmanifest - I sent up a prayer for your Ex.

~Ella


----------



## Friday (Mar 25, 2008)

The best of vibes to both of you and those you care about.


----------



## Risible (Mar 25, 2008)

E- Losing a parent is tough; if he has gone MIA to sort out his emotions, I can't blame him. Some people never get over the passing of Mom. I'm sure he'll be fine, if only for Ian's sake, who must mean the world to him.

Punkin' - A lot of pain for your cousin, and probably a change in lifestyle to pamper the vertebrae, but overall good news, yes? Hit and run drivers, they deserve a special place in Hell, IMO.


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2008)

My good thoughts and healing, protecting prayer
go out to all of you.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 25, 2008)

Good thoughts to Ella's cousin Yonna and Ian's dad.


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. They are doing the internment of the ashes on Thursday - hope he will have turned up by then because Ian is going and he is very anxious about the whole thing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks to you all for the well wishes regarding my cousin. She is doing better and they will move her from I.C.U. as soon as a room becomes available.

~Punkin


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 26, 2008)

So glad to hear your cousin is doing better


----------



## Risible (Jun 12, 2008)

This has been in my thoughts for a while now, J. I pray for the best possible outcome. Hang in there - you're a wonderful mom, and Gideon's best resource during his time of need.

And I don't think you could get any better than the two angels who are going to sit with you - talk about catching a lucky break.

As for your ex, well, I reckon he'll get what he deserves. But I'm sure G will be thrilled to have him there.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 12, 2008)

You've got it, Missaf. Lots of prayers and quick-healing vibes to you and your son!


----------



## butch (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sending you prayers and well wishes, and please let us know if we can help in any way. ((((((((((Missa))))))))))))))))


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 12, 2008)

Good thoughts, well wishes . . . and let me know if you guys want to come over for dinner while you are down here.


----------



## Tina (Jun 12, 2008)

(((((((((Missa and Gid)))))))))) Thoughts and prayers going out to both of you. I'm so sorry Gideon is going through this, and you are having to watch it. We're strong for our kids, but damn, it's hard sometimes. I'm glad you have good friends with you for support, and even more glad that Gid has you. Much love to both of you.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 13, 2008)

Missa,
My prayers are that Gid will continue to be strong and that you will continue to have the strength to hold it all together. You are such a wonderful Mom.

~Ella


----------



## Friday (Jun 17, 2008)

Good thoughts for Gid on repeat Missa, and patience thoughts for you.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 17, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts to Gideon and you, Missa.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder if I can ask everyone to say some prayers and send some good thoughts to my boss. He's in the midst of a divorce (court date is Aug 6).... and we just found out today...

He has "low grade non-Hodgkins lymphoma".

Ugh. He's 50 years old.

He, my other boss and I are having major flashbacks to 17 years ago, when our original owner was diagnosed with the SAME THING. He lived two years.

GOD, I hope this can be treated. I know very, very little about this type of cancer, and it's treatments.... any help in that area would be greatly appreciated... feel free to post it in my blog. 

This man is very, very special. His name is Lee and he owns our company. He's been there 30 years. My other boss Ron, has been there 25, and I've been there 24. The three of us are VERY close, and really work well together. This isn't a job for us... it's our life! We are like family. 

So, any good thoughts and prayers would be greatly appreciated....

Thank you all....


----------



## Risible (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this, Vi. I'm sending prayers and good vibes to your boss.

I don't know much about cancer, but low-grade is good; as long as he finds a good doctor and is compliant with his protocol, he'll probably be a survivor.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2008)

Good vibes and white light on their way Vi.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

Christine you have my prayers. It is always so scary to be told you have a serious condition. Medicine has come a long way over the years, so I hope that your boss will be able to be treated successfully and that the condition will go into permanent remission.
I do understand your fears though.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2008)

Christine,

The Mi Sheberakh is generally said in the synagogue when the torah is being read, but it can be adapted and be said elsewhere too.


For Lee


Mi Sheberakh ( English Transliteration)

May the one who blessed our ancestors,
Abraham, Isaac and Jacob.
Sarah, Rebecca, Rachel and Leah,
Bless and heal the one who is ill.
Lee son of _______________

May the holy blessed one
Overflow with compassion upon him
to restore him
to heal him
to strengthen him
to enliven him.
The one who will send him speedily
a complete healing
healing of the soul, and healing of the body.
Along with all the ill,
among the people of Israel, and all humankind.
Soon,
Speedily,
without delay.
Amen


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you all so very much. I really do appreciate it very, very much. He's going in today at 11:30 am to have the node removed. We'll know in a few days what his treatment will be. 






Risible said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, Vi. I'm sending prayers and good vibes to your boss.
> 
> I don't know much about cancer, but low-grade is good; as long as he finds a good doctor and is compliant with his protocol, he'll probably be a survivor.





missaf said:


> Prayers and good vibes heading his way





Friday said:


> Good vibes and white light on their way Vi.





Susannah said:


> Christine you have my prayers. It is always so scary to be told you have a serious condition. Medicine has come a long way over the years, so I hope that your boss will be able to be treated successfully and that the condition will go into permanent remission.
> I do understand your fears though.





Susannah said:


> Christine,
> 
> The Mi Sheberakh is generally said in the synagogue when the torah is being read, but it can be adapted and be said elsewhere too.
> 
> ...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 31, 2008)

Prayers from me too, Christine.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you Betsy! 



out.of.habit said:


> Prayers from me too, Christine.


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2008)

Vi, I'm terribly sorry to hear this. I hope, like Ris, that he can recover if he follows all of his protocols. What a scary diagnosis to get, and how odd that it's hit two of you there.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Tina... Today they said 20% that it's nothing... 80% that it's cancerous and will require chemo. It is odd that two of here got it, but strictly random. No relation between the two, and there are no chemicals or anything that would have contributed. 




Tina said:


> Vi, I'm terribly sorry to hear this. I hope, like Ris, that he can recover if he follows all of his protocols. What a scary diagnosis to get, and how odd that it's hit two of you there.


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2008)

Cancer is so prevalent now that I guess there doesn't have to be any correlation, I guess. Two people in my husband's family (one of them his father) had cancer, so that worries me. I'm glad to at least hear that it's nothing to do with the workplace!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh yeah... you're very right about cancer. It's so random it's frightening. 

My mother had breast cancer back in 1976. She had the breast and lymphnodes removed. She had six-weeks of radiation therapy. 31 years later, she had another lump. They biopsied it... it was the EXACT SAME TISSUE. This time they removed the lump and all she takes is a hormone pill. How in the hell does that tissue lie dormant in the body for 31 years??? Go figure.

She also had a brain tumor in late 2005, about the size of a walnut. Fortunately it was benign, but it took her a good year to recover from the trauma to the brain from the surgery. 

Sometimes I wonder if all that treatment and activity when she had the brain tumor, if it didn't trigger that dormant tissue to flare up. 

My dad had prostate cancer. He had the radiations seeds implanted and now he's great. Tests are all clear. 

So I've got a pretty good chance of getting something. It's scary!




Tina said:


> Cancer is so prevalent now that I guess there doesn't have to be any correlation, I guess. Two people in my husband's family (one of them his father) had cancer, so that worries me. I'm glad to at least hear that it's nothing to do with the workplace!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 31, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I wonder if I can ask everyone to say some prayers and send some good thoughts to my boss. He's in the midst of a divorce (court date is Aug 6).... and we just found out today...
> 
> He has "low grade non-Hodgkins lymphoma".
> 
> ...



My good thoughts and prayers for your boss from me also Christine! I hope he pulls out of what all is happening to him.


I've been meaning to post this... My sister's battle with cancer isn't going that well. It's still very surreal for me at the moment, as I think it is for her husband (he's also my long time high school friend...) She now has cancer in her bronchial tubes which requires her to carry oxygen with her at all times, she's mostly in a wheelchair now. Chemotherapy doesn't particularly seem to be stopping the cancer. Just a few weeks ago, my mom purchased 4 cemetery plots for the rest of us (with my sister's illness in mind...) I'm sort of numb over the whole thing, but at peace with it at the same time. Kristen and I got a couple of grave sites, side by side under a tree and my sister and her husband have head to toe sites closer to my dad (and mom's future site... hey, that's what they get for not actively participating...) I probably don't visit my dad's grave as much as I should... but now with a little piece of real estate of my own in La Verne Cemetery... I can have picnics there... Sarah (aka Junior) said she'd join me... I don't know about Kristen though... I wonder if that means I'm turning goth...? My birth mom sent another prayer request to the Buddhist monks in Tibet for my sister, this always makes my mom (adoptive mom) roll her eyes... but everything helps I suppose.

You don't need to post condolences, but they are always appreciated... just a good thought at this moment for Kim (my sister) would be good.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers coming for your sister Stan... I'm sorry to hear she's not dong well. I hope she can be comfortable as she goes thru everything. 




fa_man_stan said:


> My good thoughts and prayers for your boss from me also Christine! I hope he pulls out of what all is happening to him.
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post this... My sister's battle with cancer isn't going that well. It's still very surreal for me at the moment, as I think it is for her husband (he's also my long time high school friend...) She now has cancer in her bronchial tubes which requires her to carry oxygen with her at all times, she's mostly in a wheelchair now. Chemotherapy doesn't particularly seem to be stopping the cancer. Just a few weeks ago, my mom purchased 4 cemetery plots for the rest of us (with my sister's illness in mind...) I'm sort of numb over the whole thing, but at peace with it at the same time. Kristen and I got a couple of grave sites, side by side under a tree and my sister and her husband have head to toe sites closer to my dad (and mom's future site... hey, that's what they get for not actively participating...) I probably don't visit my dad's grave as much as I should... but now with a little piece of real estate of my own in La Verne Cemetery... I can have picnics there... Sarah (aka Junior) said she'd join me... I don't know about Kristen though... I wonder if that means I'm turning goth...? My birth mom sent another prayer request to the Buddhist monks in Tibet for my sister, this always makes my mom (adoptive mom) roll her eyes... but everything helps I suppose.
> ...


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2008)

That _is_ scary, Vi. I guess the best thing about knowing is that you can be aware, do what you can to be healthy and have tests to try to be proactive.

My family doesn't seem to have to worry much about cancer, but heart disease gets us. I was diagnosed with VT a couple of months ago and am on heart meds now. If it's not one thing it's another, that's for sure.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL... we've got that too! My mother had a heart attack in 1985. (Yeah... she's been thru a lot: cancer, heart attack, brain tumor, cancer). Dad had cancer and is Type II diabetic. So I've got a lot of risk there. But you are very right... stay as healthy as possible and be proactive. I've been getting mammograms since I was 25 years old. So far... so good. 

Take good care of yourself Tina. Hopefully your meds do the trick!

And you are 100% right... if it isn't one thing... it's another! All the more reason to enjoy life while you can, right?




Tina said:


> That _is_ scary, Vi. I guess the best thing about knowing is that you can be aware, do what you can to be healthy and have tests to try to be proactive.
> 
> My family doesn't seem to have to worry much about cancer, but heart disease gets us. I was diagnosed with VT a couple of months ago and am on heart meds now. If it's not one thing it's another, that's for sure.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 31, 2008)

Loving, healing thoughts for both of you and those you care about with cancer.

I'll throw out my own one - my stepdaughter, who is only 24, has a lump in her breast. When she went to have it checked out this week her doctor was very concerned because of family history among other things. She is scheduled for a mammogram and then possible biopsy on Monday. The doctor said she hasn't had a patient under 29 with breast cancer, so that, at least sounds positive.


----------



## Tina (Jul 31, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> And you are 100% right... if it isn't one thing... it's another! All the more reason to enjoy life while you can, right?


Boy, ain't that the truth! Sometimes it's hard to live in the moment, though, and enjoy, as I also have the genes for worrying...  Hence, me trying to remind myself with that quote in my sig (no, not the Monty Python one...).


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh my! I hope all turns out well for her... hopefully it's just a cyst or a benign tumor. Healing thoughts and prayers....



ekmanifest said:


> Loving, healing thoughts for both of you and those you care about with cancer.
> 
> I'll throw out my own one - my stepdaughter, who is only 24, has a lump in her breast. When she went to have it checked out this week her doctor was very concerned because of family history among other things. She is scheduled for a mammogram and then possible biopsy on Monday. The doctor said she hasn't had a patient under 29 with breast cancer, so that, at least sounds positive.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 31, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> My good thoughts and prayers for your boss from me also Christine! I hope he pulls out of what all is happening to him.
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post this... My sister's battle with cancer isn't going that well. It's still very surreal for me at the moment, as I think it is for her husband (he's also my long time high school friend...) She now has cancer in her bronchial tubes which requires her to carry oxygen with her at all times, she's mostly in a wheelchair now. Chemotherapy doesn't particularly seem to be stopping the cancer. Just a few weeks ago, my mom purchased 4 cemetery plots for the rest of us (with my sister's illness in mind...) I'm sort of numb over the whole thing, but at peace with it at the same time. Kristen and I got a couple of grave sites, side by side under a tree and my sister and her husband have head to toe sites closer to my dad (and mom's future site... hey, that's what they get for not actively participating...) I probably don't visit my dad's grave as much as I should... but now with a little piece of real estate of my own in La Verne Cemetery... I can have picnics there... Sarah (aka Junior) said she'd join me... I don't know about Kristen though... I wonder if that means I'm turning goth...? My birth mom sent another prayer request to the Buddhist monks in Tibet for my sister, this always makes my mom (adoptive mom) roll her eyes... but everything helps I suppose.
> ...



Stan, I am very sorry to hear of your sister's difficult battle with bronchial cancer. I will remember you and her in my prayers. That must be hard to continually need oxyen and have to fight for breath all the the time.

And on the family graves, my mom and dad bought all of their kids graves about 15 years ago. They bought each one of us two graves so we could have our spouse next to us. It's a special favor to do for someone here in the south and considered an honor. 

My family does not picnic at family gravesites, but we do have cemetery cleanup days (also called Decoration Day) and my mother loves to take her grandkids to the cemetery to feed the ducks on the cemetery pond. My brother-in-law learned to drive a stick-shift in the town cemetery where his grandparents were buried, but unfortunately he knocked over several tombstones accidentally the first day he was learning. Now that I think about it, they do call all lot of things we do "Southern Gothic".


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 31, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for your boss, Violet and your sister, Stan, and your step daughter, ek...hope they beat what they're struggling with.


I'd like good thoughts and prayers for my sister and her husband. For as long as I can remember, she has desperately wanted children. Her husband wants them very badly, as well, but she's had three miscarriages so far. They were recently at a Drs office where there was a bulletin board filled with baby pictures. When she got ready to leave, her husband was standing at that board with tears in his eyes...they made the decision right then to see a fertility specialist. The specialist found several issues he is now treating her for, including a positive blood test for lupus anticoagulant, which is likely the main cause of her miscarriages. He wants to start her off on a low-dose aspirin, and then if she miscarries again, he'll put her on a dose of heparin. I told her to ask him why he wants to even risk her miscarrying again...why not put her on heparin in the first place??? So, she's going to talk to him about it. 

Of all the people I know in the world, no one would be better parents than my sister and brother-in-law. Please do whatever you do to send good thoughts their way in hope that this treatment works for them.


----------



## Tina (Aug 1, 2008)

Joy, I do so wish your sister and her husband a happy, healthy pregnancy soon. You know there's no justice in the world when you see people who would be good and loving parents struggle to conceive and then people who couldn't care less about their children having them by the boatload.


fa_man_stan said:


> My birth mom sent another prayer request to the Buddhist monks in Tibet for my sister, this always makes my mom (adoptive mom) roll her eyes... but everything helps I suppose.


Buddhists believe thoughts are causes, which means that even thoughs, good or bad, resonate in the universe like ripples in a pond and can make a difference. Yes, it sounds like New Age hooey, but given that we're all energy, and everything around is is energy, just maybe our little bits of personal energy, for good or for bad, can make a difference. Like you, I believe it all helps, and just even appreciate the intent behind it.

I'm terribly sorry for your sister's suffering, Stan, and I will definitely send good thoughts, and prayers, Kim's way. The best to _all_ of you.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts Vi, Tina, EK, Moore2 and Joy. Good thoughts from me to your stepdaughter EK, and your sister and her husband Joy!

I also believe in the power of thought or prayer, whatever it may be called. Every little bit helps!


P.S. Moore2, I like that term... Southern Gothic.


----------



## imfree (Aug 1, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> My good thoughts and prayers for your boss from me also Christine! I hope he pulls out of what all is happening to him.
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post this... My sister's battle with cancer isn't going that well. ...........................snipped..........................You don't need to post condolences, but they are always appreciated... just a good thought at this moment for Kim (my sister) would be good.



Stan, my esteemed Dimmer friend,You and your 
loved-ones have my best good thoughts and 
prayers coming your way.

More prayers and good thoughts to 
you and your boss, too, Christine.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 1, 2008)

Just adding my best wishes for everyone mentioned. I'm thinking of them all - and thinking of all of you who are so concerned too...

Love Tracey xxx


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 5, 2008)

Please cross your fingers and say a prayer for Elaine my twin, who is having some major abdominal surgery on Friday for stuff her doc messed up after her hysterectomy....

i wish i could be there for her, but things as they are...i cant be...

thanks in advance for the prayers and wishes...


----------



## imfree (Aug 5, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Please cross your fingers and say a prayer for Elaine my twin, who is having some major abdominal surgery on Friday for stuff her doc messed up after her hysterectomy....
> 
> i wish i could be there for her, but things as they are...i cant be...
> 
> thanks in advance for the prayers and wishes...



Prayers and good thoughts coming your way
for you and Elaine.


----------



## Risible (Aug 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> My good thoughts and prayers for your boss from me also Christine! I hope he pulls out of what all is happening to him.
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to post this... My sister's battle with cancer isn't going that well. It's still very surreal for me at the moment, as I think it is for her husband (he's also my long time high school friend...) She now has cancer in her bronchial tubes which requires her to carry oxygen with her at all times, she's mostly in a wheelchair now. Chemotherapy doesn't particularly seem to be stopping the cancer. Just a few weeks ago, my mom purchased 4 cemetery plots for the rest of us (with my sister's illness in mind...) I'm sort of numb over the whole thing, but at peace with it at the same time. Kristen and I got a couple of grave sites, side by side under a tree and my sister and her husband have head to toe sites closer to my dad (and mom's future site... hey, that's what they get for not actively participating...) I probably don't visit my dad's grave as much as I should... but now with a little piece of real estate of my own in La Verne Cemetery... I can have picnics there... Sarah (aka Junior) said she'd join me... I don't know about Kristen though... I wonder if that means I'm turning goth...? My birth mom sent another prayer request to the Buddhist monks in Tibet for my sister, this always makes my mom (adoptive mom) roll her eyes... but everything helps I suppose.
> ...



Stan, I'm so sorry to hear this further bad news about your sis. Good vibes and a prayer from both of us ... 



ekmanifest said:


> Loving, healing thoughts for both of you and those you care about with cancer.
> 
> I'll throw out my own one - my stepdaughter, who is only 24, has a lump in her breast. When she went to have it checked out this week her doctor was very concerned because of family history among other things. She is scheduled for a mammogram and then possible biopsy on Monday. The doctor said she hasn't had a patient under 29 with breast cancer, so that, at least sounds positive.



I'm thinking positive thoughts here, E. Benign lumps are so common, and then there's her age on her side, as the doctor said. Please keep me posted on any new news with her, k.



JoyJoy said:


> Sending good thoughts for your boss, Violet and your sister, Stan, and your step daughter, ek...hope they beat what they're struggling with.
> 
> 
> I'd like good thoughts and prayers for my sister and her husband. For as long as I can remember, she has desperately wanted children. Her husband wants them very badly, as well, but she's had three miscarriages so far. They were recently at a Drs office where there was a bulletin board filled with baby pictures. When she got ready to leave, her husband was standing at that board with tears in his eyes...they made the decision right then to see a fertility specialist. The specialist found several issues he is now treating her for, including a positive blood test for lupus anticoagulant, which is likely the main cause of her miscarriages. He wants to start her off on a low-dose aspirin, and then if she miscarries again, he'll put her on a dose of heparin. I told her to ask him why he wants to even risk her miscarrying again...why not put her on heparin in the first place??? So, she's going to talk to him about it.
> ...



A prayer and good vibes for your sister, Joy. I hope that this is good medicine for them, and they'll be blessed with a healthy little one soon. 



SocialbFly said:


> Please cross your fingers and say a prayer for Elaine my twin, who is having some major abdominal surgery on Friday for stuff her doc messed up after her hysterectomy....
> 
> i wish i could be there for her, but things as they are...i cant be...
> 
> thanks in advance for the prayers and wishes...




Prayers and good vibes for Elaine ... she's young and strong, I'm sure she'll be just fine. Keep me posted, k.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Please cross your fingers and say a prayer for Elaine my twin, who is having some major abdominal surgery on Friday for stuff her doc messed up after her hysterectomy....
> 
> i wish i could be there for her, but things as they are...i cant be...
> 
> thanks in advance for the prayers and wishes...



Prayers lifted up. Best wishes for your sister that all will go well.

~Ella


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 6, 2008)

SocialbFly said:


> Please cross your fingers and say a prayer for Elaine my twin, who is having some major abdominal surgery on Friday for stuff her doc messed up after her hysterectomy....
> 
> i wish i could be there for her, but things as they are...i cant be...
> 
> thanks in advance for the prayers and wishes...



Good thoughts and prayers to your sister SocialbFly, I hope all goes well.



Thanks Imfree, BeaBea and Risible for the good thoughts.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 6, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers to/for Violet's boss, Joy's sis and hubby, Stan's sis, EK's stepdaughter and Social's sis.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you all.....i appreciate it...

hugs and good wishes to you all in return...seems dims has a lot going on...


----------



## imfree (Sep 27, 2008)

I covet your prayers, healing thoughts, and well-wishes for 
my beloved friend Nancy's, father, Charlie. Charlie lives his 
Christianity as a life of patience, kindness, and faith. I pray 
and weep for my beloved friends. Please lift them up in 
your thoughts and prayers with me.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 27, 2008)

Prayers are winging there way to them, Edgar.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 25, 2008)

Please say a prayer, cross your fingers, etc for my brother. He is having gallbladder surgery tomorrow. I'm taking him to the same hospital that did my surgery and he would have had the same surgeon but apparently he is out of privileges at the hospital but his partner is doing surgery. My brother (Pat) is a SSBHM who is 41 years old, so a few additional worries (like I had) about having surgeries. They will keep him overnight, just like they did with me.

Oh and if you could throw in a good word that we don't have any bad weather; no rain/ice/snow, I'd appreciate it. I don't want to drive up or back in bad weather nor do I want to worry about falling in parking lots.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Risible (Dec 25, 2008)

Sending good vibes and saying a prayer for your brother, Becky. And here's hoping for sunny, warm weather, or at least no snow and/or ice!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh Becky...............sending you sleigh loads of positive energy and prayers for your brother, his partner and you!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs to you, Kara


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Risible and Kara, I very much appreciate it. You know I think I'm as nervous for him and I was for my own surgery!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 25, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Please say a prayer, cross your fingers, etc for my brother. He is having gallbladder surgery tomorrow. I'm taking him to the same hospital that did my surgery and he would have had the same surgeon but apparently he is out of privileges at the hospital but his partner is doing surgery. My brother (Pat) is a SSBHM who is 41 years old, so a few additional worries (like I had) about having surgeries. They will keep him overnight, just like they did with me.
> 
> Oh and if you could throw in a good word that we don't have any bad weather; no rain/ice/snow, I'd appreciate it. I don't want to drive up or back in bad weather nor do I want to worry about falling in parking lots.
> 
> Thanks everyone.




I shall recite a blessing for his health Becky. I hope all goes well.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2008)

Good luck to him, Becky... let us know how it goes if you get a chance.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 25, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Please say a prayer, cross your fingers, etc for my brother. He is having gallbladder surgery tomorrow. I'm taking him to the same hospital that did my surgery and he would have had the same surgeon but apparently he is out of privileges at the hospital but his partner is doing surgery. My brother (Pat) is a SSBHM who is 41 years old, so a few additional worries (like I had) about having surgeries. They will keep him overnight, just like they did with me.
> 
> Oh and if you could throw in a good word that we don't have any bad weather; no rain/ice/snow, I'd appreciate it. I don't want to drive up or back in bad weather nor do I want to worry about falling in parking lots.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



good vibes to your family honey, you are the best, hugs


----------



## imfree (Dec 25, 2008)

Prayers and well wishes being sent for Pat.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 25, 2008)

Prayers sent for you both.

Hugs!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 26, 2008)

Susannah, AM, Social, Punkin, everyone -- thanks for the good thoughts/vibes. they definitely worked. He came out of surgery fine, they were able to do it lapo too and he is spending the night in ICU just like I did 10 months ago. I would have updated quicker but the darn access at the hospital blocked Dims. I am now at a hotel and tucked in for the night, its been a long day. Thank heavens for hotel access. 

Whew this is over, just need to pick him up tomorrow. I will say they gave me a helluva scare - they called the surgery waiting room and said "can you get down to the conference rooms NOW?!" I freaked out and thought something had gone wrong and when no one was down there I flagged down some random nurse and asked her for info -- she came back and said "oh everything is fine, they just wanted to make sure you were down here so the surgeon could talk to you. I think they shaved 15 years off of my life with that call. 

Thanks again so much for the wishes and prayers -- it really means alot to me.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh thank goodness, everything worked out fine!!!!!!!!

THAT call would have scared me to death also..............WHAT were they thinking??????????? :doh::doh::doh: LOL!
Hugs to you tonight and also to your brother, Kara


----------



## imfree (Dec 28, 2008)

Guys, please keep me in your prayers and send mighty
healing thoughts my way. My leg infection has taken
a turn for the worse and I'm on my way to the Nashville
VA ER. I'll update when and if I'm able. God is good,
praise Him.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 28, 2008)

Imfree, I've sent prayer up for you for no complications and a speedy heal. Be well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2008)

imfree said:


> Guys, please keep me in your prayers and send mighty
> healing thoughts my way. My leg infection has taken
> a turn for the worse and I'm on my way to the Nashville
> VA ER. I'll update when and if I'm able. God is good,
> praise Him.




Edgar, I will pray for you and I do hope to hear that you are having a speedy recovery.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 28, 2008)

Edgar, I'm praying for you and hope that you are well and back on the boards soon.

Hugs!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 29, 2008)

Edgar..........on NOOOOOOO! I am sending you light and prayers PRONTO. :wubu: Please don't worry, we both know that He has you in his hands. Hurry up and heal!
BLessings and hugs to you, Kara


----------



## Risible (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm sending good vibes and prayers to you, Edgar. Please keep us updated, k.


----------



## imfree (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you so much, Guys. I got to come home today, but 
I'm oh-so woozy. It took a mighty intravenous army of 
antibiotics to conquer my leg infection. I was not getting
fatter as my weight climbed above 400 lbs, I was retaining
water because of a slight case of congestive heart failure!
The antibiotic treatment caused heavy diuresis and I shed
quite a bit of water. The antibiotics gave me the worst case
of diarrhea I've ever had and I'm still fighting that battle.
Even now, I can feel that I breathe better. They've increased
the dosage of my diuretic and that should help with the rest 
of the fluid. Your love and prayers give me life. I'm blessed
by you Guys. God is good.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 2, 2009)

Edgar, so glad to read that you are okay. Also glad that they found the problem with all that fluid built up in your body. I had pre-eclampsia with my twin pregnancy and that water can swell you up like crazy and you don't even know it. 
Please keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 2, 2009)

Edgar, I'm glad to see that you're doing better. Keep up your spirits. I'm sending you a get-well hug.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this now. Get well, Edgar! Glad you're getting better. Prayers for you too.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Susannah, AM, Social, Punkin, everyone -- thanks for the good thoughts/vibes. they definitely worked. He came out of surgery fine, they were able to do it lapo too and he is spending the night in ICU just like I did 10 months ago. I would have updated quicker but the darn access at the hospital blocked Dims. I am now at a hotel and tucked in for the night, its been a long day. Thank heavens for hotel access.
> 
> Whew this is over, just need to pick him up tomorrow. I will say they gave me a helluva scare - they called the surgery waiting room and said "can you get down to the conference rooms NOW?!" I freaked out and thought something had gone wrong and when no one was down there I flagged down some random nurse and asked her for info -- she came back and said "oh everything is fine, they just wanted to make sure you were down here so the surgeon could talk to you. I think they shaved 15 years off of my life with that call.
> 
> Thanks again so much for the wishes and prayers -- it really means alot to me.



That is great Becky. I am glad all went well. We really owe a lot to the medical staff who care for us, don't we? They do an amazing job.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 3, 2009)

imfree said:


> Thank you so much, Guys. I got to come home today, but
> I'm oh-so woozy. It took a mighty intravenous army of
> antibiotics to conquer my leg infection. I was not getting
> fatter as my weight climbed above 400 lbs, I was retaining
> ...



Bless you Edgar. Be well. Hugs.


----------



## imfree (Jan 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar, so glad to read that you are okay. Also glad that they found the problem with all that fluid built up in your body. I had pre-eclampsia with my twin pregnancy and that water can swell you up like crazy and you don't even know it.
> Please keep us posted on your progress





Fascinita said:


> Edgar, I'm glad to see that you're doing better. Keep up your spirits. I'm sending you a get-well hug.




Yep, that fluid's a killer! I feel way lighter, and I can breathe.
I felt very heavily loaded and squeezed by all that water, it
was a not-so-funny monkey on my back. It will be interesting 
to see how that Caddi front seat fits now.

Thanks for the kind words and verbal hug, Fasc, you do lift my
spirits.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2009)

Edgar,

I'm so happy that you are getting better. 

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## imfree (Jan 4, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Edgar,
> 
> I'm so happy that you are getting better.
> 
> ...



Hugs amplified and returned even bigger. Thanks
for the kind words, Ella. I have my work cut out
for me in staying out of congestive heart failure,
but I've already made dietary changes that will
help. Taking my temperature a few times a week
should keep me from carrying another long-term
infection by giving me early warning. I'm pretty
sure I had been carrying that infection for 5 
years. I'm free from CHF, now I can move and
breathe a lot better. God is good, His Grace and
Mercy are new every morning.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2009)

We could use some prayer/good thoughts/healing vibes/whatever ya got... 

We thought Gottfried had an incredibly blocked nasal passage accompanying a sinus infection for the last couple of months. He's been under the care of his physician and taken two rounds of anti-biotics. Today he saw an otolaryngologist (ear, nose and throat doctor) who ordered a CT scan and confirms there's a blockage or growth, could be a polyp, could be a tumor and he can't rule out cancer. He wants Gottfried to see another otolaryngologist, this one - I learned when I googled his name - works at something called the "Head and Neck Institute" as well a _cancer institute_. His appointment is tomorrow and I'll go with him. We're both scared to death. 

I read about sinus polyps and it seems VERY possible this is what he has as his allergies since we moved to this new apartment/town eight months ago have been raging. And he definitely had a cold or sinus infection November/Decemberish... 

Anyway, if you're a praying person and could put in a good word, I'd be forever grateful.. Positive vibes definitely highly appreciated, too.

Thank you.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 21, 2009)

((((((((TFG)))))))) All good thoughts heading your way. 

And a little witchy magic, too.


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2009)

OMG, Laura! I'm so glad that you are able to go TOMORROW and not have to wait weeks. One night is excruciating enough. Please do let us know what they have to say, won't you? Absolutely, prayers and healing thoughts to Gottfried -- and lots of care to you, too, Laura. :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks, Sam and Tina! His appointment was originally scheduled for February 27! I couldn't believe it when he told me that.. I told him I'd call every day until there was a cancellation and we'd get him in sooner. I called my mom then to tell her what was going on and she told me to call the doctor's office and tell them right away it was an emergency (I assumed whoever set the original appointment was aware of this) and he needed to get into this doctor or another sooner. She then prayed (casting Satan out... I always get uncomfortable when she starts yelling at Satan) and gave me an 800 number I'm supposed to call for prayer. I wrote it down but told her I'd try praying on my own first, so she said she'd call. Anyway, I hung up with her and phoned the doctors office, mentioned the big C word and started crying and suddenly there was a cancellation for tomorrow we're taking. I am giving credit to my mom's connection with God on that one. I'm not knocking it.. we could use any positive energy we can get until we get through this.

Thanks again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> We could use some prayer/good thoughts/healing vibes/whatever ya got...
> 
> We thought Gottfried had an incredibly blocked nasal passage accompanying a sinus infection for the last couple of months. He's been under the care of his physician and taken two rounds of anti-biotics. Today he saw an otolaryngologist (ear, nose and throat doctor) who ordered a CT scan and confirms there's a blockage or growth, could be a polyp, could be a tumor and he can't rule out cancer. He wants Gottfried to see another otolaryngologist, this one - I learned when I googled his name - works at something called the "Head and Neck Institute" as well a _cancer institute_. His appointment is tomorrow and I'll go with him. We're both scared to death.
> 
> ...



My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## Risible (Jan 21, 2009)

You've got my positive energy headed your way, TFG. In the meantime, think positive thoughts! Please let us know how the testing turns out.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine, too.........sending light and positive thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated. I want to write "try not to worry"....but geez, I KNOW that you already have and will in the future. Just know that we are thinking of ya'll.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow Laura..that's a lot at one time. I'm so glad that you got him an appointment sooner. Dr.s absolutely drive me INSANE when they tell you something like that and then it's weeks or months for the next appointment.

You definitely have my prayers..please keep us updated and let me know if you need anything


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 22, 2009)

Laura,

My prayers are with you and Gottfried. This is difficult news for you both and I know how scarey it can be waiting to get a second opinion/diagnosis when the "c" word is being considered.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 22, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> .. we could use any positive energy we can get until we get through this.



Lordy! Prayers and positive vibes to Gottfried and you, Laura.


----------



## Brenda (Jan 22, 2009)

Laura,

I am praying for Gottfried and you. I am glad you were able to get an appointment today as I am sure the worrying is awful.

Brenda


----------



## mossystate (Jan 22, 2009)

Laura...done.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 22, 2009)

Laura, prayers and good vibes have been sent.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 22, 2009)

hope all the good vibes being sent today worked laura.

<3


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 22, 2009)

The prayers, good thoughts and positive vibes are working. Gottfried isn't out of the woods by any means, but what the doctor saw today (a polyp and a small growth, possibly an inverted papilloma which are usually benign) he felt had only about a 10% or less chance of being cancer. After Gottfried takes a steroid and another anti-biotic, they'll be able to see more, do an MRI and another CT scan, possibly biopsy the growth then and schedule surgery to remove it (and do the biopsy surgically if necessary). It's still a scary situation, but the odds look promising that he will get through this just fine. I'll keep you all posted here how things go in two weeks.

Thank you so very much for all the positive energy. It is so very much needed and appreciated.

On a lighter note, we went ahead with our plans last night to get a cat (Gottfried insisted - I think he needed the distraction). Soon as I can coax her out of the litterbox where she has been hiding most of the day, I'll try to post some photos over on the lounge board.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jan 22, 2009)

That's encouraging news, TFG! I'm keeping up the gud thawts and witchy magic until you're all completely free and clear. And I'm so happy you got a kitty! That will be a help in a lot of ways . 

*hug*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm so glad, Laura! Sounds like y'all will be able to manage this. Good for you for getting him in soon. I'm thinking good thoughts for you both ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm so glad you and Gottfried got some positive news today. I know that will help tremendously. Getting a kitty helps too!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 22, 2009)

VERY positive news, sweetie.......and I totally agree with Ella, a NEW kitty ALWAYS helps ANY situation!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Tina (Jan 23, 2009)

Fantastic, Laura! And a new kitty will help, I'm sure. It sounds very positive and I'm happy for that. Looking forward to the pics of kitty.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 23, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> We could use some prayer/good thoughts/healing vibes/whatever ya got...
> 
> We thought Gottfried had an incredibly blocked nasal passage accompanying a sinus infection for the last couple of months. He's been under the care of his physician and taken two rounds of anti-biotics. Today he saw an otolaryngologist (ear, nose and throat doctor) who ordered a CT scan and confirms there's a blockage or growth, could be a polyp, could be a tumor and he can't rule out cancer. He wants Gottfried to see another otolaryngologist, this one - I learned when I googled his name - works at something called the "Head and Neck Institute" as well a _cancer institute_. His appointment is tomorrow and I'll go with him. We're both scared to death.
> 
> ...



Oh honey, i am sending you positive thoughts, but if it is helpful...i have a big ol sinus polyp, they are not uncommon...hugs and love to you both, for good results..


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 23, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> The prayers, good thoughts and positive vibes are working. Gottfried isn't out of the woods by any means, but what the doctor saw today (a polyp and a small growth, possibly an inverted papilloma which are usually benign) he felt had only about a 10% or less chance of being cancer. After Gottfried takes a steroid and another anti-biotic, they'll be able to see more, do an MRI and another CT scan, possibly biopsy the growth then and schedule surgery to remove it (and do the biopsy surgically if necessary). It's still a scary situation, but the odds look promising that he will get through this just fine. I'll keep you all posted here how things go in two weeks.
> 
> Thank you so very much for all the positive energy. It is so very much needed and appreciated.
> 
> On a lighter note, we went ahead with our plans last night to get a cat (Gottfried insisted - I think he needed the distraction). Soon as I can coax her out of the litterbox where she has been hiding most of the day, I'll try to post some photos over on the lounge board.




ok, so i am a little behind in my reading...hugs and keep us posted...yeah for kitties


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 25, 2009)

I think my niece Amanda, might have to have her gallbladder out, she has an apt on Tuesday to see the MD. I told my sis to make sure and try and get someone who has bariatric experience, cause while Amanda is a big girl, she is by no means my size...but, i want them to have the experience to do it laproscopically if they can....so, cross your fingers for me and add her to your prayers please...specially since i dont think i can be there


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 25, 2009)

Laura, that is encouraging news. I'm still sending positive vibes your way and crossing my fingers for all things good.


Dianna, I'm sending good vibes to Amanda too! You are so right, the best thing is to have a bariatric surgeon and I would hold out for no less. I'm not knocking all surgeons, but I think if they don't have the experience working with fat people they don't know what to prepare for and frankly it's not worth putting your life in their hands. Something else, even if the surgeon has bariatric experience, make sure she's comfortable with the surgeon. 

I am so glad I didn't go with the first surgeon I met. I don't think he cared about the gallbladder at all or whether I lived or died, he just want to do WLS. Makes me wonder if they get a bonus for every WLS performed. 

/end rant

hugs and good wishes


----------



## Risible (Jan 25, 2009)

I've been thinking about Amanda, Di. Keep us posted on that. I'm sure she'll be fine, even if she does have the surgery; it's an easy surgery, as surgeries go. Has she had any more attacks?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 25, 2009)

I said a prayer for Amanda, Di. I hope that all goes well.


----------



## mossystate (Jan 27, 2009)

Your good thoughts are requested for...me. I feel selfish asking, and I won't go into detail. I just need a bit of a break. I keep typing and then erasing. You don't even need to say anything here.  Thanks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Your good thoughts are requested for...me. I feel selfish asking, and I won't go into detail. I just need a bit of a break. I keep typing and then erasing. You don't even need to say anything here.  Thanks.



You got it


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Your good thoughts are requested for...me. I feel selfish asking, and I won't go into detail. I just need a bit of a break. I keep typing and then erasing. You don't even need to say anything here.  Thanks.



Will think of you, Mossy.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 27, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I think my niece Amanda, might have to have her gallbladder out, she has an apt on Tuesday to see the MD. I told my sis to make sure and try and get someone who has bariatric experience, cause while Amanda is a big girl, she is by no means my size...but, i want them to have the experience to do it laproscopically if they can....so, cross your fingers for me and add her to your prayers please...specially since i dont think i can be there



Good thoughts and prayers her way, Di.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 27, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Your good thoughts are requested for...me. I feel selfish asking, and I won't go into detail. I just need a bit of a break. I keep typing and then erasing. You don't even need to say anything here.  Thanks.



Good thoughts to you, Mossy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2009)

Mossy - You're in my thoughts. I hope all goes well with you, whatever the reason.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## imfree (Jan 28, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I think my niece Amanda, might have to have her gallbladder out, she has an apt on Tuesday to see the MD. I told my sis to make sure and try and get someone who has bariatric experience, cause while Amanda is a big girl, she is by no means my size...but, i want them to have the experience to do it laproscopically if they can....so, cross your fingers for me and add her to your prayers please...specially since i dont think i can be there



Prayers and good thoughts for Amanda, coming your way.


----------



## imfree (Jan 28, 2009)

Good thoughts, that the needed break will come to pass.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 28, 2009)

Dianna......prayers for Amanda flying.

(((((((((Mossy)))))))))))))))

We all need some special prayers and thoughts and hugs sometime......
Hugs, Kara


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 28, 2009)

Good thoughts for Amanda that the appointment went well, and that she's holding up okay.


Good thoughts for you, too, Mossy. I hope you're getting by, getting some rest, and starting to feel a little better. No reason to feel selfish. People have got to be able to say what they need, and if you can't say it among friends, where can you say it?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks people. I have lots on my plate right now. Trying to chip away at some of it, and hoping other things ( mostly health stuff ) will be accomodating and wait until I can get to them. Appreciate the good thoughts...lots.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 28, 2009)

Lots of good thoughts for you, my dear Mossy. And to Amanda and Gottfried, as well.


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 28, 2009)

Amanda is doing ok...she was hurting the other day, cause when i said low fat, she thought pizza was ok...not, lol....anyway, i dont know the date, they are still trying to talk her into the lap band...sigh....more to come...i am off to work.

Thank you for continued prayers for Amanda.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 29, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Amanda is doing ok...she was hurting the other day, cause when i said low fat, she thought pizza was ok...not, lol....anyway, i dont know the date, they are still trying to talk her into the lap band...sigh....more to come...i am off to work.
> 
> Thank you for continued prayers for Amanda.



Ohhh poor Amanda, I totally understand the need for pizza! Hopefully she call keep herself away from pizza until after the surgery. By the way, does she she need someone to teach her how to mouthy and tell them to just fix the gallbladder, no lap bad talk. I'll be glad to help 

God I hate doctors most of the time. Do they get a percentage or bonus for every lap band they put in?:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 4, 2009)

Risible said:


> I've been thinking about Amanda, Di. Keep us posted on that. I'm sure she'll be fine, even if she does have the surgery; it's an easy surgery, as surgeries go. Has she had any more attacks?



Thanks all for the good hopes and prayers for Amanda, i thought i would put the update here, since i am also asking for prayers...

her surgery is 2/13 at 3pm...is it any surprise they have tried to talk my niece into a lap band...sigh...i talked to her at length, but the choice of course, must be hers...but in the meantime she will have her gallbladder surgery then...i love my MiniMe and wish i could be home for her with this surgery, but hopefully, she will do well. Thanks for the prayers and wishes for her. 

View attachment lilMin.jpg


----------



## Tad (Feb 4, 2009)

missaf said:


> Sending lots of prayers Amanda's way! Friday the 13th, after all, in a year when we get two, is a lucky thing
> 
> *hugs*



Yes, Friday the 13ths are most lucky, IMO!

-Ed (who got engaged on a Friday the 13th)

ETA: I almost forgot the important part of this message: Good wishes being sent her way, with an extra dose on the 13th.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Di. I'll be keeping Amanda in my prayers, especially on the 13th.


----------



## imfree (Feb 7, 2009)

missaf said:


> My partner in crime, Tom, keeled over, threw up and passed out on us during Cub Scout training today. I kept an eye on him and watched his vitals until the ambulance could get there. His pulse was pretty erratic, but his breathing and blood pressure were good as far as I could tell. Please send some good thoughts his way.



Prayers and good, healing thoughts coming Tom's way.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 9, 2009)

<sigh> It's been a hell of a couple of weeks for 4 students in my school district - all of whom I've had previously or have now in my program... 2 of which were best friends with my niece.

About 2 weeks ago, one was in a car accident on a snowy day. She couldn't stop at a stop sign, and she was t-boned by a van. One side of her face and her pelvis are crushed. She still hasn't seen her face, but she will survive.

Over the weekend 3 other girls (including 2 sisters) were in a rollover accident on a local freeway. The 2 sisters were thrown from the car. One had been wearing her seatbelt but her seat broke. She has head trauma and broken bones in her neck area. The sister who was in the backseat not wearing her seatbelt passed away this evening. As my sister says, this family doesn't have a pot to piss in, so the hospital bills are going to kill them financially, let alone a funeral on top of it and all the psychological trauma to this already VERY dysfunctional family. [It's one of the reasons the girl who passed away loved being at my sister's house and was like a sibling to her kids.]

I'm just asking for an outpouring of prayers and well-wishes for these students, the families and their friends. Please just bombard God [or the higher being of your choice] with requests for miracles for these families.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## imfree (Feb 9, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> <sigh> It's been a hell of a couple of weeks for 4 students in my school district - all of whom I've had previously or have now in my program... 2 of which were best friends with my niece.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, one was in a car accident on a snowy day. She couldn't stop at a stop sign, and she was t-boned by a van. One side of her face and her pelvis are crushed. She still hasn't seen her face, but she will survive............snipped..........................



Good thoughts and prayers going out for the families
for miracles and healing.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> <sigh> It's been a hell of a couple of weeks for 4 students in my school district - all of whom I've had previously or have now in my program... 2 of which were best friends with my niece.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, one was in a car accident on a snowy day. She couldn't stop at a stop sign, and she was t-boned by a van. One side of her face and her pelvis are crushed. She still hasn't seen her face, but she will survive.
> 
> ...



I am so sorry for what i know they are going through....and you too..


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> <sigh> It's been a hell of a couple of weeks for 4 students in my school district - all of whom I've had previously or have now in my program... 2 of which were best friends with my niece.
> 
> About 2 weeks ago, one was in a car accident on a snowy day. She couldn't stop at a stop sign, and she was t-boned by a van. One side of her face and her pelvis are crushed. She still hasn't seen her face, but she will survive.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. That's too much for one community, let alone a couple of families. I'm so sorry about what's happened... love and wishes for miracles to them.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 10, 2009)

My family and I could so with some good thoughts right now as we lost my cousin to cancer on sunday 9th Feb, she was 36. Also yesterday I had to have my dog put to sleep, he was 15 years old and was my constant companion and loyal friend,plus my fur baby also, so I am feeling low and lost without him.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 10, 2009)

My thoughts and love go out to everyone who has posted.

Can I also ask for some good thoughts and energy to go to Australia please. If there's any Aussies reading this - we're thinking of you!!

Tracey xx


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for all the good thoughts, Amanda has done quite well through the surgery, is sore, but healing and her and her mom haven't killed each other yet, so, all good.


----------



## Tad (Feb 18, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Thank you for all the good thoughts, Amanda has done quite well through the surgery, is sore, but healing and her and her mom haven't killed each other yet, so, all good.



Good to hear--especially that last part! (If she, while recovering from surgery, is anything like my son is when getting over being sick......yah I'm especially impressed by that last part  )


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 18, 2009)

That's great! I'm glad she's healing. Thanks for updating us!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi everyone... Gottfried's surgery is this coming Friday. We're feeling pretty good and somewhat assured by the doctor that the odds are definitely in our favor that he will get through this just fine. He thinks there is a less than 10% chance the growth in Gottfried's sinuses is cancer. He just can't say for certain until they get in there to remove the polyps that surround it and do a biopsy.

There's been so much to process these last couple of weeks that my participation online has been sporadic. I'm not doing well with keeping up with what's going on with others and I hope that I'm able to catch up again soon. My good thoughts are always with many of you as I know these days everyone is dealing with more stress and worries all around. 

Last week the reality of the recession hit us square in the face as Gottfried's company laid off his entire department. They had trimmed down his pay and benefits in the months before this, so that his job would be axed isn't a total surprise. I thank God they gave him a fair severance package at 18 weeks full pay (pay prior to the company-wide reduction) and health benefits. I just pray that is enough to get us onto whatever new adventure lies ahead. As much as I love Aurora, Ohio and the surrounding area, I'm ready for a change. I feel isolated here as I am so paranoid about falling on ice, I don't leave the house alone if it's below 32 degrees and the winters here in NE Ohio are long. Gottfried has said for years he felt his job was sucking the life out of him, so even he sees something positive ahead for himself. He joked the night he was let go, "Well the good news is, I don't work for (company name) anymore." haha... We're hopeful, but scared. Taking things one at a time though.. surgery/recovery first, job hunting.. etc.

Good thoughts and prayers are still very much appreciated. Thank you for all that you've given already.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll be praying for Gottfried and Missaf and their families. I know facing surgery is a tough deal. I am so sorry that you and Gottfried are facing so many stessful situations right now. As I keep telling everyone, move to Texas.  Seriously, Texas is being hit by the economic mess, but we seem to be doing better on the job front than most.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

missaf said:


> G and I are both having surgery up the nose on Friday. Tell him we can make a deal, I'll pray for him if he prays for me, and we'll keep each other company that way



We'll both say a prayer for you. Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery!



Punkin1024 said:


> I'll be praying for Gottfried and Missaf and their families. I know facing surgery is a tough deal. I am so sorry that you and Gottfried are facing so many stessful situations right now. As I keep telling everyone, move to Texas.  Seriously, Texas is being hit by the economic mess, but we seem to be doing better on the job front than most.



Thank you! While we'll likely not be able to exactly choose where we end up, Austin is high on our list of desirable cities. We really hope to move somewhere much warmer.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 1, 2009)

Thinking good thoughts for both of you Missaf!

Tracey xx


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 1, 2009)

missaf said:


> Don't worry about good thoughts for me, save 'em for Gottfried! I've got to cancel my surgery tomorrow, so I'll be sending all my goodwill his way!



Lol, I'll try to re-direct it but if it shows up with you anyway feel free to re-distribute however you choose


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 2, 2009)

Good thoughts for Gottfried.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 2, 2009)

Laura...I am glad that both of you can laugh a little over your job situation, and I will most definately keep Gottfried in my thoughts.

Missa...good thoughts are like rollover minutes...hehe.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 4, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> We'll both say a prayer for you. Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! While we'll likely not be able to exactly choose where we end up, Austin is high on our list of desirable cities. We really hope to move somewhere much warmer.



California?? (you know Stefan is out here, just think all the german they could talk then you and i could catch up!!!) Let us know how it goes with G, love to you TFG!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 8, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> California?? (you know Stefan is out here, just think all the german they could talk then you and i could catch up!!!) Let us know how it goes with G, love to you TFG!!!



The entire coast of CA is on the list! I'd love to be able to hang out with you again. I just pray Gottfried finds something before his severance pay runs out. Worst case scenario is that we move into my brother's basement/lower level in St. Louis. He was so quick to say we could move in with them if we needed to and they'd add a door to a hallway so we'd have sort of our own suite. We're so blessed to have him and this option if/when it comes down to it. 

Anyway, an update on my boo - The doctor was certain they removed all of the tumor that was growing in his sinus cavity (as well as a mess of polyps) during surgery Friday. The tumor was growing in such a way that it made it necessary for them to make an additional incision in the top of his mouth to get it all. They won't have the pathology back on it for almost a week (yah! More waiting!), but it was what the doctor called an inverted papilloma which is as he told us earlier, is 90% of the time benign. Gottfried spent just one, easy night in the hospital with IV pain meds. Today he has only taken Tylenol for the pain, in spite of having a nice stash of prescription strength pain meds available, so I'd say he's doing wonderfully. 

Thank you to all of you who've kept us in your thoughts and prayers. It really helps to know there's good energy out there in the world working in your favor when you are faced with this kind of thing. Once Gottfried's doctor gives us the news on the tumor, I hope we can consider this hurdle crossed and move onto the next one - employment.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 8, 2009)

Laura,
I am so glad that Gottfried is doing fine after his surgery. I'll keep praying that all the stuff removed was benign. Keep the news coming.

Hugs!

Ella


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thank you for the update, Laura! 

Glad he is doing so well :happy:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 8, 2009)

Good to hear, Laura!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 8, 2009)

Yay, Laura!! I feel all good news coming your way now  *hug*


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm very happy to hear that the surgery went well and that Gottfried is doing well! :happy:


----------



## Tina (Mar 9, 2009)

I second Val, Laura! It will be great to have the final verdict, though, so you can really rest easy.


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 9, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> The entire coast of CA is on the list! I'd love to be able to hang out with you again. I just pray Gottfried finds something before his severance pay runs out. Worst case scenario is that we move into my brother's basement/lower level in St. Louis. He was so quick to say we could move in with them if we needed to and they'd add a door to a hallway so we'd have sort of our own suite. We're so blessed to have him and this option if/when it comes down to it.
> 
> Anyway, an update on my boo - The doctor was certain they removed all of the tumor that was growing in his sinus cavity (as well as a mess of polyps) during surgery Friday. The tumor was growing in such a way that it made it necessary for them to make an additional incision in the top of his mouth to get it all. They won't have the pathology back on it for almost a week (yah! More waiting!), but it was what the doctor called an inverted papilloma which is as he told us earlier, is 90% of the time benign. Gottfried spent just one, easy night in the hospital with IV pain meds. Today he has only taken Tylenol for the pain, in spite of having a nice stash of prescription strength pain meds available, so I'd say he's doing wonderfully.
> 
> Thank you to all of you who've kept us in your thoughts and prayers. It really helps to know there's good energy out there in the world working in your favor when you are faced with this kind of thing. Once Gottfried's doctor gives us the news on the tumor, I hope we can consider this hurdle crossed and move onto the next one - employment.



only one more phone call til the next good news, yay that so far that is all it is...good for you for finding out...and all in all your news sounds good....the family thing, i think about that all the time with being away from close friends and family...but i am developing my new set of chosen family out here...and i am blessed, let me send some your way...


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 10, 2009)

Great to hear, Laura! :happy:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 13, 2009)

Three words: Benign + Thank you!

(((((((Everyone)))))))


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 13, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Three words: Benign + Thank you!
> 
> (((((((Everyone)))))))


*
YES!!*


----------



## Tad (Mar 13, 2009)

Phew!


----------



## SocialbFly (Mar 14, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Three words: Benign + Thank you!
> 
> (((((((Everyone)))))))



Yeah for you and G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 14, 2009)

Wonderful news TFG!
Tracey xx


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh what wonderful news Laura!! :happy::happy:


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2009)

Fantastic!!! *whew!* The best possible news. Blessings to Laura and Gottfried!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow, best outcome all around - very good news and now time and energy to concentrate on finding a great new path for both of you!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 14, 2009)

So glad to hear it, Laura!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great news, Laura! I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 14, 2009)

Yay, wonderful news!!! :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm so glad Laura...Thank God!

Missa..I'm glad you're doing well!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 15, 2009)

Laura, just saw this thread tonight - and I am ecstatic that the news is good!! Big hugs for both you and Gottfried.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 19, 2009)

Laura, I know I'm quite late with this, but it doesn't change how happy I am to read that the surgery went well, and that he's recovering!


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2009)

The nurse is here. My infection has returned and my leg wounds are larger.
The ambulance will be called shortly. I'm going back to the VA Hellspital.
Please, my beloved Dimmer's friends pray and pull hard foe me. Love, Edgar


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 19, 2009)

Sending my love and positive thoughts Edgar!
T xx


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh, Edgar, I am so sorry. Okay, you've been put at the top of my prayer list. I hope you will be completely healed this time around and will be back with us soon.

Hugs,
Ella


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 20, 2009)

Praying for you, Edgar. :bow:


----------



## Tina (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to read this, Edgar, and that you're having to go through this. My best to you for as speedy a recovery as possible.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 20, 2009)

Definitely keeping you in my thoughts, Edgar! Recover quickly, y'hear! Let us know how you're holding up when you can.


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that that came back, Edgar. I hope things clear up quickly for you.

Missa: oh, how crushing for your friend. Given that it is there, better to know than to not know, but....I wonder if it would have been better of them to tell her after surgery, on the theory that you should head into surgery with as positive a frame of mind as possible? I don't know.....not the sort of news that a doctor ever likes having to give, at any time, I'm sure.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 20, 2009)

missaf said:


> A dear friend from my Cushing's support group is having her surgery today. She was there for me when I needed her most, that first night, when I couldn't talk or communicate how much pain I was in. She was my guardian fat angel and I don't know what I would have done without her.
> 
> She's there today with her husband, and I'd appreciate prayers heading her way like they were for me :happy:
> 
> ...



Absolutely sending her good vibes and keeping her in my thoughts!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 20, 2009)

Edgar, I'm sorry to read that your problem has resurfaced. Get well soon, you hear?

Missa, I hope your friend will recover quickly. I'm sending my best wishes for her.


----------



## Risible (Mar 20, 2009)

Edgar, I'm so sorry to hear that your leg wounds are acting up; keep us posted as to your progress, please. In the meantime, I'll pray for you.

Missaf, I'm glad to hear your Cushing friend is safely recovering from her surgery!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Jes,

I'm a little late reading about your friend, but I will pray that she has a speedy recovery and as little pain as possible.

Hugs,

Ella


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 23, 2009)

I will be driving Mark into Abilene this Wednesday (March 35) to have surgery to cauterize the nerves in his lower back. Please keep us in your thoughts, prayers, good wishes.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 24, 2009)

Ella, I will be sure to have you both in my thoughts. I really hope Mark gets some solid relief.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 24, 2009)

Prayers, good thoughts and wishes for Mark and you, Ella. Hope the surgery goes well.

Also thinking of your friend, Jes.


----------



## Shosh (Mar 24, 2009)

You have my thoughts and best wishes Ella.
xoxo


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 24, 2009)

Thinking of you and Mark, Ella. I hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 24, 2009)

Send good thoughts and prayers to you and Mark, Ella. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## imfree (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for your prayers and well-wishes, Guys. My prayers and 
healing wishes go out to you and your loved ones, too. This
hospital stay wasn't too bad and I think I got some good tips
on recovery this time. Blessings to you, Guys.:bow:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 24, 2009)

Edgar! So glad to see you back and I'm glad you're better!

Thanks all of you for the well wishes. I will certainly let you all know how he's doing once I get him home tomorrow.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mark came through the procedure fine. The technical name was a neurotomy.
When he was in recovery, he had lost feeling in his right leg, but he kept trying to walk on it and eventually got enough feeling to walk with a cane. The nurse said this was a common side effect following the procedure. They made sure he had feeling in the leg before letting him go. He was very hungry having not eaten since 6:00 p.m. yesterday. He called in 2 orders of hamburgers with homefries at a local place called Rick & Carolyn's. I drove over to the place and picked them up at the drive-through window. He feed me fries while I drove us home. Once home, I helped him into the house and to the bed, where he's been since about 1:30 p.m. - it is now 5:00. He hasn't been sleepy at all, so he's been watching DVD's. He did get a cramp in his right foot and I got him a glass of lemonade (this is his remedy for muscle spasms and cramps - works everytime). I eventually ate my hamburger and finished my fries. 

Thank you all so much for the well wishes and prayers and thoughts.

Hugs to all!

Ella


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 25, 2009)

Ella, so glad to hear he made it through without too much trouble... hopefully this will be a good solution for his pain.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks, AnnMarie. We hope it will be a permanent solution to the shooting pain, anyway. Eventually, they'll have to do something about the spine deterioration. But, today, I'm hoping not to hear him moaning in his sleep.


----------



## Tad (Mar 26, 2009)

So glad to hear that it went smoothly!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Ed and Jes!

Mark was a bit better today, but had a few dizzy spells so he had to rest some more today. That drives him nuts because it is hard for him to sit still for a long time. 

One of our dear friends made pot roast and green beans for our supper. I stopped by her house and picked the goodies up on my way home this evening. My friend is afraid that Mark has lost too much weight and Mark thinks he needs to lose more. 

Anyway, I enjoyed some pot roast and green beans, once I finally got settled in this evening. I followed that with a small bowl of acai/apple granola I picked up yesterday while Mark was in surgery.

Not much else going on today. I'm glad tomorrow is Friday, looking forward to sleeping in a little on Saturday. 

~ Ella


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 31, 2009)

Ella, I'm really happy to hear that Mark's doing okay, and that the whole procedure went smoothly! I like the sound of the lemonade cure for cramps and spasms!

Edgar, glad you're home!


----------



## imfree (Mar 31, 2009)

out.of.habit said:


> Ella, I'm really happy to hear that Mark's doing okay, and that the whole procedure went smoothly! I like the sound of the lemonade cure for cramps and spasms!
> 
> Edgar, glad you're home!



AMEN on Mark doing well. Thanks for the kind words, Out.Of.Habit.
Bed rest is boring and I'll probably be 500 lbs by my birthday in 
June, but the rest is doing wonders to promote healing in my legs.:bow:

As always, my beloved Dimm's fellow posters, I pray for your peace
and well-being.:bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2009)

Me. I applied for the absolutely perfect job for me today..and I need thoughts and prayers to help me in this process.

I move in 2 weeks..I really need this job!

Thanks y'all.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 7, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Me. I applied for the absolutely perfect job for me today..and I need thoughts and prayers to help me in this process.
> 
> I move in 2 weeks..I really need this job!
> 
> Thanks y'all.




Done and done!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Done and done!



Thank you babe


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, you know I'll be praying for this because that means you'll be moving to Texas for sure!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 8, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oh, you know I'll be praying for this because that means you'll be moving to Texas for sure!



Lol..Thanks Ella..but I'm already moving for sure..I just need to make sure I have a job when I get there or we will be in deep shit..lol

Thanks


----------



## Tad (Nov 9, 2009)

mental fingers crossed for you, Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 9, 2009)

Tad said:


> mental fingers crossed for you, Misty!



Thanks Ed!


----------

